# Contacts MSN sur iChat?



## lalitou (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, bonjour,

Bon voilà, je voudrais mettre mes contacts MSN sur iChat... Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé un tuto qui me dit d'utiliser un serveur jabber, avec PSI.
J'ai fais toute la marche à suivre, mais ça ne fonctionne pas... Il me dit que le certificat du serveur que j'utilise (njs.netlab.cz) n'est pas reconnu... Je pense qu'il me faudrait un autre serveur, mais je ne sais pas lequel prendre.:mouais:

En gros, même après avoir lu le tuto, je suis perdue, j'y arrive pas et ça m'énerveuuuuu!

Help me!


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2007)

Accepte le certificat et ça devrait marcher...


----------



## lalitou (28 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas le choix... Je peux soit: annuler soit continuer. Je fais continuer et il me ressort la même fenêtre sans arrêt. Je crois que le serveur est "périmé"...


----------



## Dramis (28 Octobre 2007)

Essaye avec ce serveur: im.apinc.org

Dans la fenetre tu as détail et dans le détail tu peux l'ajouter au trousseau et l'utiliser même si il n'est pas signé ou dans ce cas là, auto-signé...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2007)

Un autre (?) tuto, peut-être.


----------



## lalitou (28 Octobre 2007)

Je vais tester, merci!


----------

